# The first label for Cold Valley Wines



## Maestro (May 3, 2010)

So this is our first label. It has a story behind it and the interesting name. A friend said that the wine had a blood like look to it due to its deep red color. Since it's our first ever batch we called it our virgin batch. The two came together and the name Virgin Blood was born. I enjoy art that pushes the envelope of what is considered proper and not proper. My goal is to be edgy without being too distasteful. Maybe one day I'll be dubbed the bad boy of the wine world. lol!!


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2010)

Kool label. What's next?


----------



## pittspur (May 3, 2010)

Outstanding. I love it.


----------



## Maestro (May 3, 2010)

Tom said:


> Kool label. What's next?



We have a RJ Peach Chardonnay coming up next. Already designed the label for it as well. I'll post it up as soon as the batch is bottled.

Who here likes bewbs artfully presented???


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2010)

Cool, I wish I had your talent.


----------



## rodo (May 3, 2010)

I LIKE! Good job


----------



## Green Mountains (May 3, 2010)

Oh, I wanna STEAL that label.

VERY very nice.


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2010)

Maestro

Really cool label and I can't wait to see your other labels.

You guys, I can hear you all drooling while you look at that tongue sticking out of the side of her mouth. :>


----------



## deboard (May 3, 2010)

Great label! I love it.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2010)

Julie, its like you actually know me! Hehehe. Maestro, great job! Have you looked in our "Albums" area where lots of us store our label designs?


----------



## Maestro (May 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I have had a blast coming up with ideas for labels.

Wade - I have looked through the albums and gained some inspiration from many of the designs I have seen. Definitely a talented bunch of folks here.

I'll post more up as they come along.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 5, 2010)

i'm curious, is this a commercial label?


----------



## Maestro (May 5, 2010)

Midwest Vintner said:


> i'm curious, is this a commercial label?



Nope, not a commercial label, but I borrowed the picture of the model. The design of the rest of the label is all me.


----------

